# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Part time work in Melbourne

## Atravel

I just moved to Melbourne this week on a 12 month Holiday Work Visa from the US. I just started my job search but was looking for any advice/help in the process. I have a professional background in Recruiting for finance and accounting positions as well as Beverage Marketing experience and restaurant waiting positions (fine dg.)   I'm basically looking for any positions but noticed a lot of employers asked that you be an Australian citizen.

----------


## jason

If you really are just searching for something to make some cash, browse the notice boards in backpacker’s hostels. This could find you doing anything from door to door selling to being a kitchen hand however, not really anything in your fields of experience!! For a more serious position try seek.com.au. Good luck

----------

